# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Czy mógł by mi ktoś polecić jakiegoś lekarza endokrynologa na terenie Łodzi (NFZ)

## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukuje specjalisty endokrynologa na terenie Łodzi najlepiej na NFZ .

----------

